# Medicare denial code



## mcrump

Has anyone see the medicare denial code CO-223 and do you understand what it is trying to tell us?


----------



## latonna1

usually if you look at the bottom of the EOB or RA whatever. It gives the description of the codes. Hope that helps


----------



## mitchellde

223	Adjustment code for mandated federal, state or local law/regulation that is not already covered by another code and is mandated before a new code can be created.

I have no idea what this means, what codes were on this claim?  what line Item was this attached to.


----------



## mcrump

lattona1--I know where to find the descripton but I do not understand this one.


----------



## mcrump

mitchellde--99213


----------



## Amanedmaiston

It is the 2% Medicare sequestration cut that went into effect April 1,2013


----------



## airart

*Sequestration Q&As, mentions the CARC 223*

Here is a link I found regarding this topic.  

Sequestration Q & A's

Question: How is the 2% payment reduction under sequestration identified on the electronic remittance advice (ERA) and the standard paper remittance (SPR)?

Answer: Claim adjustment reason code (CARC) 223 is used to report the sequestration reduction on the ERA and SPR.

Question: What is the verbiage for CARC 223?

Answer: "Adjustment code for mandated Federal, State or local law/regulation that is not already covered by another code and is mandated before a new code can be created."

Question: Will the 2% reduction be reported on the remittance advice in a separate field?

Answer: For institutional Part A claims, the adjustment is reported on the remittance advice at the claim level. For Part B physician/practitioner, supplier, and institutional provider outpatient claims, the adjustment is reported at the line level.

Link:
http://www.cgsmedicare.com/jc/pubs/news/2013/0313/cope21672.html


----------

